
Anyone notices how the new iMac implements Dell XPS solutions? - tachion
These are the new iMacs, 24 and 27 inch:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apple.com&#x2F;uk&#x2F;shop&#x2F;buy-mac&#x2F;imac?product=MNED2B&#x2F;A&amp;step=config#<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apple.com&#x2F;uk&#x2F;shop&#x2F;buy-mac&#x2F;imac?product=MNE02B&#x2F;A&amp;step=config#<p>And this is the not-so-new Dell XPS laptop:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dell.com&#x2F;uk&#x2F;p&#x2F;xps-13-9360-laptop&#x2F;pd<p>Can you find Wally on these pictures? ;)
======
Jaruzel
Dell Inside™

